# Verbatim LED Lightbulbs



## chefwong (Jun 5, 2015)

Anyone using Verbatim Light Bulbs....
Are they making it themselves or is it rebranded.

I like the way the bulbs look and the CRI of them...
Anyhow, I've got a order of Long Neck Par 30 and 20's, in 3K coming my way...


----------



## poiihy (Jun 5, 2015)

I thought Verbatim made CDs and stuff like that.


----------



## Anders Hoveland (Jun 5, 2015)

poiihy said:


> I thought Verbatim made CDs and stuff like that.


Verbatim specialized in data storage hardware. I think the reason they got involved in the lighting business is because they realized their experience with high power LEDs for CD recording could also be used to make LED lighting products.

There is another thread about this:
Verbatim launches MR16 LED lamp based on RGB phosphor mix

Not surprisingly their LED bulbs are mainly being carried by retail stores specializing in computer hardware.


----------

